# Mail Washer SPAM Filter



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi. I was just on a website about a new SPAM or Junk Mail Filter called MailWasher. They have a free version of MailWasher that you can register if you want for as little as $3.00 and they have a Pro version for $30.00. The Pro version includes hotmail compatibility! I read about this program and it really looks like an awesome program! I am downloading a trial version of MailWasher Pro (because I use hotmail as my main e-mail) and am going to try it out soon. I highly recommend this program based on the website alone! Visit: http://www.mailwasher.net/ for more information about this awesome product! Also, it has a feature that bounces back e-mail to make your address look as though it is dead to spammers. Try it out, I think you'll like it!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Hiya Holly!

search this forum and you will find we've been recommending it for over 1 1/2 years!

Back as far as the beginning of this year, Mailwasher was totally free, and included multiple accounts, as well as Hotmail. i see they have finally changed their free link to the really blah one, and making the better features part of the paid package. shame, as this prodcut was one of the truly awesome free utilities to be found.

good thing I still have my free version from before they downlgraded it!

But, still a good point and review!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes mailwasher is a good Spam Filter. I've been using it for 1 year now.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Me to great prog.

I guess some-one is not paying attention.


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Yes, I have to agree, a smart program although I have only been using it for 11 days. I was lucky enough to have it d/loaded since 
February beating the new one account only trial ware. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Way to go Boyoh.
I also have the older free version and can have more then one account and hotmail.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Highly recommend 'pro' , due to contributing in early days got a free version of 'mailwasher Pro' , saving over $10  (better than a poke in the eye with a big stick)

Excellent program !


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Is the version we are using now the same version they have named "Pro"? With multi accounts. Is there better?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Boyoh ! ........No !........

New version of Mailwasher Pro (3.1.0)

1. New Features 
=====================

Included are:
* An option to run MailWasher Pro on system start-up.
* An option to minimise MailWasher Pro to tray on application start.
* An option to minimise MailWasher Pro to tray on Process Mail.
* An option to minimise instead of close MailWasher Pro when X pressed.
* An option for small buttons.
* An option to remove button captions.
* An option to force e-mail check even if MailWasher Pro thinks there is no connection.
* A spam throttle option so user can select how many lines of each message to download by default.
* A hotkey for Process Mail function (F6).
* A hotkey for Launch e-mail application function (F7).
* A hot key to toggle all hidden messages visible (Ctrl-F8).
* A hot key for show/hide preview pane (Ctrl-F6).
* A hot key for show/hide Filter Bar (Ctrl-F7).
* Added SSL Support.
* Added SSL/SMTP default port on 465.
* Added a 'Display' tab to the options form and moved display related options onto it.
* E-mail read information is now stored by MailWasher Pro. E-mails that have been previewed in MailWasher Pro are read. E-mails that have not been previewed are unread. 
* Option to display unread e-mails in bold, and/or a user-specified colour
* Option to display e-mails that have been read. Unselecting this option hides e-mails marked read. 
* Option to specify colour for e-mails that are marked read.
* Option to retrieve your registration key.

2. Important Changes and Fixes
====================================

Important changes and fixes include:
* The bounce column can now be disabled.
* All checkbox columns are now resizable.
* The (D) and (B) hotkeys now toggle e-mail status both ways (rather than just on).
* The selected row in the e-mail list will now correctly move by 1 page when PGUP and PGDN are pressed.
* The system tray icon will now only flash if the new e-mail is marked for display (i.e. new messages marked as hidden will not cause the icon to flash).
* Additional large font support
* Any changes made to the filters, friends list and blacklist are now saved when they occur.
* Major Hotmail changes  hotmail errors captured gracefully.
* If no RBL Databases are selected to check then RBL checking will be switched off.
* Session Errors should now pop-up in front of the main window.
* Fixed threads leaking from preview form.
* Fixed priority column.
* Dates with two digit years (eg 03 instead of 2003) parsed correctly.
* Ctrl-click in the mail grid works correctly.
* Help file updated
* LOTS of bugfixes 

3. Coming Soon
=====================

* AOL support (in testing)
* IMAP support (in testing)
* Recycle Bin to retrieve deleted e-mails.
* Greatly enhanced anti-spam tools.
* Multi lingual version.
* Many more features to enhance your MailWasher Pro experience.


----------



## tomlunt (Feb 9, 2001)

Just a followup question about Mailwasher ....

Will bouncing the e-mail back to the sender actually decrease the number of spam messages i receive? I know it won't happen overnight, but eventually?

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

at some point, yes. The spammers aren't going to continually waste their time sending to an invalid email address, which the bounceback simulates!

I have noticed a marked decrease in certain ones, but as long as companies offer free email addresses, and do not monitor the activity of those acounts, as well as werver administrators not setting up their mail servers responsibly to block spam bouncing, we will continue to get them.

I can say, with all fairness, that yahoo, hotmail, msn and certain regional and international mail accounts are the only ones I am getting any more. Since I have the entire domains on my blacklist, they are all automatically marked as such. I scan through the subject lines to see if anyone who might have one of these accounts is sending me a real mail.

Anyway, I firmly believe in the efficacy of Mailwasher in helping with the problem.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

I have also noticed a great decrease received..........excellent !!


----------



## brsk (Jan 31, 2003)

Problem. I have some spams that MailWasher says ' email hidden from list'. So I cannot bounce or delete and they then get opened in OE.
Naturally they keep coming back.
Any solutions?


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Joe thanks for reply.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Welcome ! Boyoh......


----------

